# Sticky  The Safety Sticky



## MotorGuide

Thanks! Very informative post. The safety tips were supported by reference links coming from previous posts in this forum. This is a great help for us especially to novice kayakers like me.


----------



## Bandy

Just read the estuary thread an found it very imformative. Thanks guys for those. Will check out the others before my next trip for sure.


----------

